#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-01
<franchixco> Hola
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-02
<c3959> feliz nuevo año!!
<c3959> y buenos dias!! :-)
<pedro_> wena cabros feliz año!
<sortega> feliz año nuevo arvaro, c3959, pedro_
<arvaro> gracias sortega
<arvaro> que el 2013 sea un buen año para ti
<arvaro> sortega estas en santiago?
<sortega> arvaro, igualmente
<sortega> si llegue ayer
<c3959> feliz 2013 sortega
<c3959> ojala no destruyas muchos este nuevo año! :-P
<pedro_> feliz año sortega
<sortega> supongo que se acuerdan del año nuevo
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> te borraste sortega ?
<sortega> segun me dijeron no
<sortega> xD
<sortega> jajajajajaj
<sortega> naaa, weando hasta tarde pero super piola
<sortega> pedro_ por esas casualidades de la vida sabes que va anunciar Canonical?
<pedro_> sortega: nope, es top secret :-P
<sortega> te apuesto a que es "Ubuntu es reconocida por la FSF"
<sortega> soñar no cuesta nada
<sortega> xD
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<pedro_> hahahahahaah
<pedro_> debe ser algo relacionado a dispositivos moviles
<pedro_> o algo 'touch'
<sortega> me tinca en tablet
<sortega> por el tema del Nexus 7
<pedro_> si puede ser que por ahi vaya el tema
<pedro_> hola zeus feliz año!
<zeus> feliz a~o =)
<c3959> pedro_ sortega: ya trascendio que desde marzo hay que pagar por usar ubuntu
<pedro_> ahahaahah
<pedro_> capacito
<sortega> si no pagas tendras 24/7 de publicidad
<sortega> xD
<zeus> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/
<sortega> queda poquito, muy poquit
<sortega> poquito*
<sortega> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/02/ubuntu-for-smartphones/
<sortega> pedro_, es para smarthphones al final
<sortega> xD
<c3959> sortega: pero viene dentro de algun fabricante de dispositivos?
<sortega> al parecer no
<sortega> es el sistema en si
<sortega> que esta portado a smathphone
<sortega> en la demostración estan usando un nexus
<c3959> sortega: y el versionado, tan acelerado como ubuntu? o mas largo para dar tranquilidad al fabricante?
<sortega> ni idea
<sortega> esta en desarrollo aun
<sortega> la noticia
<c3959> amss
<pedro_> sortega: le achunte :-P
<pedro_> sortega: ni un brillo pq hace tiempo ya estaban en eso
<sortega> por el tema de ubuntu for android?
<pedro_> yup
<sortega> jo jo
<arvaro> nada nuevo
<arvaro> culpa de sortega
<sortega> :-O
<sortega> si yo solamente hacia publicidad en las charlas
<sortega> xD
<sortega> unico equipo soportado hasta ahora Google Nexus
<sortega> y correria aplicaciones de escritorio
<sortega> por trabajar con ARM y x86
<pedro_> hahha
<pedro_> ni una gracia
<sortega> se espera que para el 2014 salgan los primeros equipos con el sistema instalado por defecto
<pedro_> cueck
<sortega> sale que eliminaron la dependencia de java
<sortega> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3827922/ubuntu-phone-os-announcement
<sortega> desde el minuto 6:40
<sortega> habla del sistema
<c3959> sortega: wow! eliminan por fin la maquina de java
<c3959> +1 por ubuntu mobile :-P
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> saludos
<arvaro> no se ve muy fluido --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXWnMTm7We8
<zeus> no hay donde descargar la wea :/
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-03
<pedro_> hello njin
<njin> hello pedro_, feliz año nuevo
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<sortega> oli a todos
<pedro_> hola hola
<njin> pedro_: me olvide sacarlas en el dia... http://www.flickr.com/photos/91811787@N07/
<pedro_> njin: feliz año nuevo!
<pedro_> njin: wow! es esa la vista desde tu casa?
<njin> ya, es esta
<njin> pedro_: una foto mas sacada ahora, sin nieve
<pedro_> :-)
#ubuntu-cl 2013-01-04
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2015-01-01
<klekowskii> holas!, feliz año nuevo cabros ;)
#ubuntu-cl 2015-01-03
<Ruulo> Holaaa!! Hay alguien por aquii
#ubuntu-cl 2017-01-08
<Gatox> hola
<Gatox> que tal
